# Location of Monsoon Amp in 2002 Jetta Wagon?



## greigmg (Aug 30, 2003)

If you know, post, if not, just move on.


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Location of Monsoon Amp in 2002 Jetta Wagon? (greigmg)*

driver side rear cargo area. It is behind the factory CD changer holder, if you look at the CD changer holder you should be able to see the amp through the holes in it.
oh, and easy on the attitude... 8 posts and already getting cranky








You are welcome.


_Modified by Little Red Wagon at 10:21 AM 11-12-2003_


----------



## triphp (May 2, 2003)

yeah i guess its there, but i only have a small comment for u greigmg: i hear u man, u have the right to post with an attitude cuz ive been where u are tons of times with a lot of smartasses just posting their smartass comments. i dont have to put up with that kind of crap.


----------



## greigmg (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Location of Monsoon Amp in 2002 Jetta Wagon? (greigmg)*

Power to the people, huh? Thanks Little Red, I did a search and best I came up with was driver side near the hatch.


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Location of Monsoon Amp in 2002 Jetta Wagon? (greigmg)*

yes that is where it is at. remove the access panel, and look around where the factory CD changer holder is, it is there I promise, or at least it is on my car. But it is about to come out...


----------



## greigmg (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Location of Monsoon Amp in 2002 Jetta Wagon? (Little Red Wagon)*

What are you going to put in its place?


----------

